# Koala Club Stickers



## egregg57

From back in the day, I have the large and 2 small Outbackers.co Koala Club Stickers. If you are interested in them please PM or email me. I will hang on to them for a while longer then they will be disposed of. Brand new, mint condition.

Eric


----------

